# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Kur var atrast flyback transformatorus?

## fubex

Sveiki.. es taka noleemu taisiit plasma globe, bet man radaas probleema ar flyback transformer.. nezinu kur var taadu atrast.. cik izrakaajos itka no veciem TV varot k-ko tamldziigu dabuut, bet ne mazaakaas saprasanas nav  ::   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Flyback transformatori nav nekāds retums. Aizej uz latgalītes tirgu un nopērc kādu no melnbalto televizoru augstsprieguma transformatoriem, pēc iespējas mazāku. Monitoru pārveidotāji neder jo tie ir līdzstrāvas. Plazmas lampai ja nemaldos ir ap 10Kv maiņstrāva.

Vēl nāksies taisīt vadības shēmu kas taktē primāro tinumu. Primāro tinumu parasti aptin ap ferīta gredzenu dažus tinumus. Taktēšanu vari taisīt uz NE555.

----------


## cobalt

Neizdevīgi.... latgalītē ~3 Ls maksā.. Ja dzīvo Rīgā, paņem āmuru, plaķenes, skrūvgriezni un noeej pastaigā gar tuvējām daudzstāvu mājām.

----------


## Vinchi

Latgalītē cenas katrs skrūvē kā grib  ::  Bet pirms pāris nedēļām pa 1Ls nopirku flaybacku ar lielo ferītu latgalītē.  ::

----------


## cccv

vai kāds nevar palīdzēt .. tātad man ir problēma ar vadiem (FLYBACK)   ..man ir divi sarkani un viens balts vads ..   zinu ka jātin apkārt ferriitam .. ko dariit ar pārējiem vadiem ... kur slēgt zemi?

----------


## cccv

?

----------


## juris90

> ?


 vadu krasa jav neko neizsaka samekle google shemu savam flyback transformatoram un tad jav sapratisi kur + un kur-
nosaukums un kaut kadi dati vinjam noteikti ir

----------


## Powerons

Nevajag sarežģīt!
Aptin primāro vadu ap ferītu un uz priekšu!

Lielais sarkanais vads kas, iet pie kinoskopa ir viens augstsprieguma vads, 
otrs ir zemējuma izvads,  apakšā grupā, kas tiek lodēti pie plates, vienkārši izmēģini pret kuru lec dzirkstele un zināsi kurš ir otrs izvads.

Mēdz būt papildus vadi kas iznāk no transformatora, tie ir jānoizolē.

Tad kad būsi izpētījis vis vienkāršāk ir visu lieko noizolēt ar līmespistoles līmi.

----------


## Powerons

Ja tu zini transformātora marku vari mēģināt viņam sameklēt analogu
šeit: http://www.hrshop.es/
Repair daļa http://www.hrdiemen.es/products/eng/index_esp.php

Ja izdodās atrast īsto HR analogu droši vien dabūsi arī vadu shēmu.

----------


## CD4013

It notaļ bieži, labus piedāvājumus var atrast iekš e-bay.

Ar vislabākajiem TBCiem ir problema (vecajiem BW telišiem) jo lampu tehnika jau sen jau pie miskastes izmesta, ir variants iečekot pieņemšanas punktus kur nodod vecu e-tehniku vai pašam sēsties auto un biku "pastalkerot" gar blīvi apdzivoto rajonu "lielajiem bajāniem" tur var atraut 3-4 stročņikus no veciem televizoriem pa 1h  ::  ja nesanāks problēmas ar bomāriem  :: ))

----------

